
More renewable energy for our data centers - cleverjake
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/more-renewable-energy-for-our-data.html
======
anathan
I'm still excited about their old idea of floating data centers that uses
ocean water to lose exess heat.

~~~
Evbn
Won't that cause hurricanes?

------
autotravis
They say they are using 260 MW from renewable energy, so far. I wonder how
much they need to meet their carbon neutrality goal.

~~~
autotravis
Here we go: "We're currently using renewable energy to power over 30% of our
operations..."

So they need ~867 MW to be neutral, depending on how outdated this page is:
<http://www.google.com/green/energy/>.

I commend their efforts.

~~~
vsloo
At least didn't just resort to buying offshore offset credits right?

~~~
Evbn
They do buy offsets, which are reputed to be higher quality than the BS you
can add to your Dell shopping cart or whatever.

